# Happy 100th NooB Giveaway



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, that's right. I whored my way to 100 posts and would like to celebrate by giving away some sticks to other noobs on the site.
So, the only qualifications are that you must be a noob. Under 100 posts and let's say under 50 RG.
I'm not good at contests and asking weird questions, so, the first 4 to PM me gets some free sticks.:w


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm pretty wet behind the ears, that is I meet the criteria. PM sent.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

I suppose I qualify. Sending PM.


----------



## usedtobesexy (Jan 8, 2006)

did i win anything, lol
nothing like being in the dark then the light, then the dark , then the light, ohhhhhh thats a switch lol
heeheee


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hummm how fast can I creat an account  






And just kidding, 



Stacey


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

3 down, waiting on 1 more.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Hummm how fast can I creat an account
> 
> And just kidding,
> 
> Stacey


Stacey, you crack me up, cuz I was contemplating just that! :r Kidding sirx, you know I wouldn't screw ya like that! :r


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

There was a time and place where I might have done that. :w But hey gota keep the good Karma thing going yano  And it was a hell of a nice offer sirxlaughs made.


Stacey


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

and done.. thanks all for participating..
winners :

BHahesy 
TypeO- 
usedtobesexy 
sspolv


----------



## usedtobesexy (Jan 8, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> There was a time and place where I might have done that. :w But hey gota keep the good Karma thing going yano  And it was a hell of a nice offer sirxlaughs made.
> 
> Stacey


very very nice, and he let me win even tho i am a girl!!:z thanksa bunch sirxlaughs!!!!!


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks much sirxlaughs, I do believe you've made my week, and are in potential running for making my month!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

HEY !!!!! NOT FAIR!!! NOT FAIR!!!!:tg  I'm just happy I got me some Bananas now!!!And my ring gauge is bigger!!!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks sirxlaughs!
What a nice offer. What a way to make a noob feel welcomed. This site rocks. I have never found an online community so full of generous members and great information.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Sirxlaughs! Your generosity is much appreciated.


----------



## jr-_p (Nov 25, 2005)

Congrats to the winnARS


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Sirxlaughs - I received my prize today. Thank you! The assortment smells wonderful. I've never had any of these before so you may have to help me out here. I did a little searching to identify the sticks. Here's what I came up with (left to right)...

1. CAO L'Anniversaire 1968-1998 Cameroon Robusto
2. Camacho Havana Figurado
3. Joyo de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 Belicoso
4. K. Hansotia Symphony Robusto
5. K. Hansotia X3 Triple Ligero
6. K. Hansotia Ancient Warrior Churchill

Again...mucho gracias for your generosity.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

I too recieved my package from sirxlaughs. My digital camera is on the fritz, so I don't think a picture is forthcoming. Also, in my giddiness, I mistakingly mixed two packages I recieved at the same time, so if I screw up, please forgive me. I do believe I got:

C.A.O Cameroon
K. Hansotia X3 Triple Ligero
K. Hansotia Silver Edition
K. Hansotia ...(not sure)
and I believe a Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro

If I forgot any/mistook them for the other batch, forgive me, and correct me, if possible. I'm still pretty giddy.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Congratulations guys. They are gonna be hooked now.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

WOW! Thanks very much. I am very excited about the package that I recieved this afternoon. What a great guy. I have not tried many of these and they look delicious. The package that it came in was in rough shape and got mistreated on its journey but the cigars inside are some jems.

View attachment 4754
View attachment 4755


I need some help in identifying a couple of the sticks, from left to right:
-CAO Cameroon
-La Aroma de Cuba
-?
-?
-CAO Brazil
-Hoyo de Mont Excalibur (the big guy)

Thanks Again!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

BHahesy said:


> WOW! Thanks very much. I am very excited about the package that I recieved this afternoon. What a great guy. I have not tried many of these and they look delicious. The package that it came in was in rough shape and got mistreated on its journey but the cigars inside are some jems.
> 
> View attachment 4754
> View attachment 4755
> ...


CAO Cameroon
LADC
K. Hansotia X3 Triple Ligero
Looks like a K. Hansotia Symphony, but I'm not sure
CAO Brazilia
Hoyo De Mont. Excalibur

I think..


----------



## usedtobesexy (Jan 8, 2006)

WOW, WOW, WOW
I got this great package today from Sirxlaughs, what an awesome haul, i was expecting one, i got six!! woo hoo

Sirxlaughs, i am researching these now, checking the fine smell and texture and starting my small humidor with a great build. My Ashton will enjoy the company of the wonderful choices you sent me. I guess everything in Texas is bigger, because i cannot get my photo to down size to the requirements here.  sorry but i will tell you all this, THIS MAN HAS TASTE!!!

i have amongst my Ashtons three of the K. Hansotia-
1) k Hansotia x3 triple Ligero
2) K Hansotia traditional
3) K Hansotia Silver Edition
along with
4) C.A.O. Cameroon
5)Torano - Exodus 1959 
6) Hoyo De Monterrey - EXCALIBUR 1066

I am learing about each one, the different locations how they are made, box vs. hand roll and vs machine roll, tho none are machine rolled i was curious.
The ring gauge, light vs rich , they are all wonderful, 

Sirxlaughs thank you so much!!


Tressie - a happy newbie lol


----------



## usedtobesexy (Jan 8, 2006)

usedtobesexy said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW
> I got this great package today from Sirxlaughs, what an awesome haul, i was expecting one, i got six!! woo hoo
> 
> Sirxlaughs, i am researching these now, checking the fine smell and texture and starting my small humidor with a great build. My Ashton will enjoy the company of the wonderful choices you sent me. I guess everything in Texas is bigger, because i cannot get my photo to down size to the requirements here.  sorry but i will tell you all this, THIS MAN HAS TASTE!!!
> ...


Thank you Warhorse545 for breaking down this photo for me!!!
Shows ya what a good ole boy from Texas can do!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Not a bad hit 


And all I did was convert from *** to jpg. 

Stacey


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

I never get to these awsome threads fast enough, damn 56k phone line internet.


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

I never get to these awsome threads fast enough, damn 56k phone line internet. ooops almost at 100 lol


----------



## usedtobesexy (Jan 8, 2006)

canadasmokes said:


> I never get to these awsome threads fast enough, damn 56k phone line internet. ooops almost at 100 lol


WOW
over 100 now!! congrats your seasoned lol

:z


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

BHahesy said:


> WOW! Thanks very much. I am very excited about the package that I recieved this afternoon. What a great guy. I have not tried many of these and they look delicious. The package that it came in was in rough shape and got mistreated on its journey but the cigars inside are some jems.
> 
> View attachment 4754
> View attachment 4755
> ...


Holy crap!!! What happened to that box?!?! Geez. I'm glad the cigars made it through whatever war they were in. Someone at the post office must've had a really really bad day. :hn


----------

